# The Comtech DRAWPOINT SYSTEM



## UrBaN (Aug 26, 2008)

Responding to arnisadors request, Im attempting to write a few things about the Drawpoint system.

  The Drawpoint system is a close quarter combat method, primarily used in a reverse grip knife manner and is based in only 3 drills. It is modified Pekiti Tirsia but with the simplistic, conceptual and analytical approach of its founder, James A. Keating. 

The best part of it is that it is a conceptual system, i.e. its movements, strategy and tactics translate to empty hands, impact & improvised weapons as well, using the same skills and attributes.

Very easy to learn, an effective & practical self defense system.

  The Draw part of the name, suggests that you must be able to access & deploy your weapon very fast. Most systems assume that the weapon is already in your hand. 
  In order to draw fast and more accurate, timed exercises are used and the weapon is sheathed in a pakal position - as Drawpoint is primarily a pakal method (hence the Point part of the name). The point also implies the combative approach of the system. Slashes dont always have stopping effect. Thrusts / stabs do.

  I keep using the word weapon instead of knife, because in many countries carrying a knife is illegal, so I translate it to any improvised weapon. Legalities and use of force should always be our concern. My best recommendation is a small sized pen with a pocket clip. 

  1st drill is about stabs and rotary picking
  2nd drill is cover and slash (slashes also included in the system)
  3rd is a palasut drill. 

  All of these can and should be practiced in:
  - Both pakal and sak sak grip,
  - All variations regarding left and right hand. One should be able to use both hands the same way.
  - High line and low line

  Any drill can be added if it serves Drawpoints concepts. For example, I have added a Pekiti Tirsia drill (5-8-9), which connects very well with the palasut one. As I said, Drawpoint is modified Pekiti Tirsia.

  The following things are also taught in the natural progression of Drawpoints drills and exercises:

  Footwork, parrying, trapping, c-hand, hooking, knife grappling, knife concealment, empty hands, gun integration, reverse grip edge in, double knifes, multiple opponents.

  Tactics and strategy occupy a street oriented approach, but taught in a responsible manner. 
  Two key factors are essential. The mindset should be aggressive and the training alive.

  Its a principle-based system, not a technique oriented one, so everyone translates and interprets it in a variety of ways. In that way, everyone tailors the method in his own needs.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 26, 2008)

Good post...the Drawpoint DVD's have been on my list for years...just haven't gotten around to getting them yet.

Since my exposure to FMAs has been limited you'll have to help me out with some of the terminology.  I'm familiar with the Pakal/Pikal grip (probably my favorite way to use a knife), but what is the _Sak Sak_ grip?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Good post...the Drawpoint DVD's have been on my list for years...just haven't gotten around to getting them yet.
> 
> Since my exposure to FMAs has been limited you'll have to help me out with some of the terminology.  I'm familiar with the Pakal/Pikal grip (probably my favorite way to use a knife), but what is the _Sak Sak_ grip?



Sak Sak equals forward grip KenpoTex.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 26, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sak Sak equals forward grip KenpoTex.


 Is that just a term for _any_ forward grip or does it refer to a specific type (e.g. sabre, hammer, edge-up, etc.)

just trying to get a handle on the vernacular


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you, that's interesting! It's a great point about having to be able to actually access your weapon--I'm as guilty as anyone of not practicing what I preach here, though I do work that in.



UrBaN said:


> 1st drill is about stabs and rotary picking
> 2nd drill is cover and slash (slashes also included in the system)
> 3rd is a palasut drill.



I'll have to look further into this.


----------



## Franc0 (Aug 27, 2008)

From what I've gathered in my exposure and training, this is a very good /  simplistic system, and when I say simple, I mean it in a good way. 

Franco


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Is that just a term for _any_ forward grip or does it refer to a specific type (e.g. sabre, hammer, edge-up, etc.)
> 
> just trying to get a handle on the vernacular



I believe it is *primarily sabre* though I think in the vernacular it can also be hammer, edge up.  I came across it in Pekiti Tirsia and Dekiti Tersia Siradas.  If I am incorrect I am sure a Pekiti or Dekiti person will come along and correct me.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 27, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I believe it is *primarily sabre* though I think in the vernacular it can also be hammer, edge up.  I came across it in Pekiti Tirsia and Dekiti Tersia Siradas.  If I am incorrect I am sure a Pekiti or Dekiti person will come along and correct me.


'preciate it


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that Jim Keating DRAWPOINT was one of my better investments and some of Jim best work. I've found it has many applications that go beyound just the modern knife.  Really worth the investment. Simplistic, solid instruction. Pete Kautz of Alliance Martial Arts also teaches a course on this too (Keating Blessed) and it also is worth your time if your close to Ithica N.Y.

All My Best
Dwight


----------

